# Help: How to remove a stripped / reamed out screw head



## Glenn

The showerscreen screw on my Gaggia Classic has decided it did not want to be removed.

I was trying to remove it for it's regular clean and it decided to be stubborn.

The phillips head screw has been partially reamed out and no screwdriver will fit properly.

Before I send the machine off to be serviced I'd rather have one last go at removing this.

Any suggestions that will not damage the head unit?

I'm sure this is a common problem that machine owners face.


----------



## LeeWardle

Hmm - I would say the easiest way would be to remove the watertank and drip tray and turn the machine upside down. Is there anything of the philips head left at all? If so, try to use a flat head that pretty much goes across the head. Give it a few good smart taps with a hammer to A: loosen the threads & B: locate the tip in the grooves. Push down hard and swist at the same time and you shuld be able to move it. If not keep repeating the tap procedure. You won't damage anything.

Failing that (still upside down) get a thin bladed flat head driver under the shower screen and prize it up. Do this all the way around until you can get some pliers in and bend quickly until it the screen snaps. You should be able to pull it right off. This will mean that the bolt/screw is no longer pushing against it so should be loose. It should then come off with your fingers.

Good luck!

Lee

P.S. PM sent....


----------



## LeeWardle

Any Joy Glenn?


----------



## Glenn

I need to dig out my tools to attempt this but am confident I can extract this without too much problem.

Will keep you posted


----------



## LeeWardle

Good luck! I'll do you a deal! I'll service your machone in exchange for an exiting kilo of coffee!


----------



## Glenn

Same machine, different screw...

I just sheared the head off a brand new philips screwdriver whilst trying to remove the partially stripped screw holding in a showerhead. Poor quality screwdriver! It was a Stanley one too. I will endeavour to get a refund tomorrow. Obviously not hardened blades as I am used to.


----------



## flyingpig

Id give it a go with a drill. Ive done this a few times with guitar repairs. Its easier than it sounds, and certainly not as destructive as it sounds. The reamed out centre of the screw will act as a centre tap for the drill bit. The drill should be just big enough to take the head off of the screw (slightly larger than the screw shaft). Set the drill quite slowly and drill straight into the screw. Stop when the head of the screw comes off around the bit.

Then the shower screen can come off easily, then you can take off the heat plate and maybe you can grab the rest of the screw with some pliers or something. Id say this is a last chance effort, but better than knackering a shower screen.


----------



## Glenn

(click pic to enlarge)

Thought I'd try and resurrect this project as the machine makes a good coffee but I really want to give it a thorough overhaul.

Pic of the stripped screw now attached

Any further suggestions?


----------



## DonRJ

Get a screw extractor tool

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk//DAMAGED-BURRED-HEAD-SCREW--REMOVAL-TOOL-NEW-_W0QQitemZ330380567147QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=445617e01280a0aad5b69bd6fff5c0cf

or

http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/item.php/site/froogle/sn/AK722

Don


----------



## Glenn

A screw extractor tool is now on my shopping list.

However, (unconventional) method employed was to sacrifice the showerscreen.

I nudged the shower screen around by wedging edge of screwdriver in showerscreen in direction of screw travel. Unscrewed nicely.

Already had a spare showerscreen so performing maintenance on the machine tonight and will be up and running again soon.


----------



## ragwerks

Often in these cases you can use an oversized torx bit with a few taps you could get it to bite into what's left quite well because of the 6 sided nature of it. Bit useless info now though as you have already (eh hem) mullered the old screen.


----------



## Glenn

I kept the stripped screw that I removed and have taken a picture of the new screw that arrived with the new showerscreen I ordered.

New screw on the left and the stripped screw is on the right









(click to enlarge)


----------



## Greenpotterer

well and truly stripped that Glenn a man after my own heart

gaz


----------



## LondonDynaslow

Glenn said:


> I kept the stripped screw that I removed and have taken a picture of the new screw that arrived with the new showerscreen I ordered.
> 
> New screw on the left and the stripped screw is on the right
> 
> View attachment 203
> 
> 
> (click to enlarge)


Yep.. that's what mine looks like. I was pretty careful because I had a similar issue last time I tried to undo it - but it just melted like butter. Which method did you find most reliable please? I have a replacement screw and screen, which was why I was trying to remove it in the first place..


----------



## DavecUK

And replace with hex head screw


----------



## Al Kent

LondonDynaslow said:


> Yep.. that's what mine looks like. I was pretty careful because I had a similar issue last time I tried to undo it - but it just melted like butter. Which method did you find most reliable please? I have a replacement screw and screen, which was why I was trying to remove it in the first place..


I've just been in the same situation... I went to the extremes and dismantled my machine completely to get some proper access to the screw but it was so far gone nothing would grip. Screw extractors look like a good idea but I'd be terrified as you need to use a drill and that screw is pretty small!

In the end I just bent the old shower screen (takes a bit of doing) and tore it off. Once that's gone you can grab the screw with pliers.


----------



## MrShades

"Holy thread resurrection Batman!".... from 2010 to 2016 in an instant... ;-)

Yes, get a hex screw in it.


----------



## Mouse

Dremel a groove across the head of the screw and use a flat head screwdriver to remove


----------



## LondonDynaslow

MrShades said:


> "Holy thread resurrection Batman!".... from 2010 to 2016 in an instant... ;-)
> 
> Yes, get a hex screw in it.


Haha yes sorry.. this forum is brilliantly searchable!


----------



## LondonDynaslow

They're a real Achilles' heel these screws. I'm not sure these mixture of different metals is a great idea either - perhaps they are so tight due to corrosion. I definitely didn't screw it in very tight 3 years or so ago.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Bloody hell,, i take my shower screen off at least once a fortnight to check for any scale or other detritus behind it and never over tighten the screw.

It still looks like new.

People should take more notice of Davecuk sticky, according to that you should be taking the shower screen off every 3 days or so

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28316-Coffee-cleanliness-is-next-to-godliness&highlight=cleaning+machine


----------

